# فيلم فيديو صوت وصوره (تغيير سوكت كابل الشاشه)



## ياسر حماد (27 مايو 2009)

الاخوه الاعزاء 

فيلم فيديو عربى صوت وصوره لشرح طريقه تغيير سوكت
كابل شاشه تالف 
ارجو ان ينول اعجابكم
اليكم رابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/108015846/79d3123f/___online.html


----------



## رومانى جار (27 مايو 2009)

مشكور يااستاذ 
على المجهود الجميل


----------



## abdo_elc (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## abdo_elc (15 نوفمبر 2009)

هل هذا دعاية لكتاب 
لا صلاح كابل الشاشة التالف


----------



## ميدو حافظ (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لهذة الخدمة من المنتدي


----------



## ahmed_halem (10 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزاك الله كل خير لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## طوبار37 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------

